# Willing to Work



## StephenB1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Currently looking for a job as a deckhand for your charter. I can work on weekends and weekdays everyday after 10:35.

PM me for further details. I am worth your time. Looking to work for you until the summer comes & maybe we can work something else out as well.


----------

